# Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2016



## Gilmet (1 Set 2016 às 03:04)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## MikeCT (1 Set 2016 às 09:26)

Fica o registo de Agosto de Faro (cidade) com 31 noites tropicais. Foi um Agosto infernal e parece que vai continuar assim por Setembro a fora...


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Set 2016 às 09:46)

Bom dia

Por cá voltaram as manhãs temperadas e creio que estão com vontade de aquecer significativamente no próximos dias... Quanto ontem estavam 16ºC/17ºC quando saí de casa, hoje rondava os 23ºC/24ºC... Em Setembro e para as 8.30h da manhã é exagerado... 
Aposto que a tarde irá aquecer com vontade e devemos subir novamente dos 36ºC/37ºC.


----------



## Agreste (2 Set 2016 às 16:04)

40ºC em Faro e mais uma dúzia de noites daquelas antes do tempo definitivamente refrescar.


----------



## Agreste (4 Set 2016 às 10:38)

hoje, 25,5ºC de mínima... 

62 noites tropicais no que vai de ano...

54 noites tropicais em 75. 
8 em casa 11 noites desde 21 de junho, início do verão, foram tropicais.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Set 2016 às 11:55)

Bom dia,

Por aqui, sigo neste momento já com 33,6ºC e 30,6ºC no Sítio das Fontes e em Carvoeiro, respectivamente, com vento de SE.
Mais um dia muito quente em perspectiva...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2016 às 12:48)

Esta noite, apanhei sempre entre Vilamoura e Olhão, 27ºC nunca desceu disso no carro. Pior, que tudo é que nem uma brisa corria junto ao mar.  

Definitivamente, estou farto do Verão, do calor, gosto do Verão mas é com máximas abaixo dos 30ºC e com algumas noites tropicais intercaladas com algumas mais frescas. Agora, assim, este panorama nunca lembro-me de ver, nem em 2003 ou 2005 a coisa foi tão extrema como este ano. 

Já agora, seria interessante que o recorde da temperatura máxima em Setembro caísse amanhã ou na 3ª feira e seria mais um recorde que caia, depois de Maio, Julho e Outubro que caíram desde 2004.


----------



## MikeCT (4 Set 2016 às 21:29)

Em Faro (cidade) foi a noite mais quente deste ano com 27,3ºC de mínima. 
A máx foi de 35,9ºC .
Esta noite também promete, neste momento estão 32,3ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Set 2016 às 23:30)

Boa noite.

Hoje pela Manta Rota muito calor, tanto de madrugada/ manhã como pela tarde muito  muito quente. O vento soprou fraco ou como brisa, o que acentuou a sensação de calor.
Perto do mar há uma neblina constante, húmida - a sudação é maior do que o habitual no Algarve com o seu ar típico "mais seco".
A Tmin rondou os 24°C e a Tmax deverá ter sido superior aos 36°C medidos depois das 15h num termômetro "comprado no Lidl"  

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Set 2016 às 09:12)

Bom dia

Isto de chegar a casa em Portalegre, às 22 horas, com 31 ºC/32 ºC e agora ao trabalho em Arronches com a mesma temperatura é surreal... Que farto estou do calor... 
Hoje espero a descida do inferno e espero que o nosso colega @joralentejano comente o recorde que iremos bater. Não espero menos de 43 ºC para esta tarde.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Set 2016 às 10:52)

Boas,
Nem 11h da manhã são e em Castelo de Vide já estão 35ºc, a máxima deve chegar aos 40ºc.
Já tenho ouvido agricultores a queixar-se deste calor em excesso para a época, é hora de semear as couves e este calor não é benéfico.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2016 às 12:05)

Se Faro atingir os 38ºC, como o IPMA prevê, cai o recorde absoluto em Faro que penso, que seja de 37.4ºC.

Neste momento, por aqui, ela já vai disparando, nos 33.6ºC, a estação Faro (cidade) vai nos 34.3ºC.

A estação de Almancil, já vai nos 38.1ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Set 2016 às 12:35)

38,4ºC e 31,5ºC foram as máximas, até esta hora, no Sitio das Fontes e em Carvoeiro hoje.
A tarde promete ser bem quente...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (5 Set 2016 às 12:51)

Hoje está perigoso... Previsão de 43ºC para Beja e de 44ºC aqui para Moura. O desconforto é extremo. A sensação é difícil de descrever. Diria que é um misto de indisposição/náusea com dor de cabeça. Para ajudar, umas tonturas que só agravam a indisposição. O remédio? Beber muita água para evitar a desidratação, evitar ao máximo andar na rua, ter as janelas e persianas totalmente fechadas e desejar que o inferno termine rapidamente. Classifico este verão não apenas como escaldante mas essencialmente como assustador...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (5 Set 2016 às 13:08)

Colegas do Sul, especialmente, espero que o calor não atinja os valores previstos, porque até já é a vossa saúde que está em perigo... Não sei como conseguem aguentar acima de 40 graus; o máximo que aguentei foi 39 em Sevilha e pensava que estava dentro de um forno: até a respiração custava um pouco e a desidratação era rápida, acompanhada de uma sensação de desfalecimento e uma dor, ora acima dos olhos, ora a latejar a cabeça inteira. Não quero portanto imaginar o que são 43,44 graus. Desejo-vos que tudo passe rápido e sem males de maior.


----------



## Paulo H (5 Set 2016 às 13:27)

Estamos a competir com os locais mais quentes do mundo!

Fui pesquisar o local mais quente para amanhã: 47ºC 
Previsão a 10 dias: https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/IRXX0032:1:IR 

Aqui podem ter uma noção das temperaturas a nível global. Em map layers, selecionar temperatura:

https://weather.com/weather/radar/interactive/l/IRXX0032:1:IR?animation=false


----------



## belem (5 Set 2016 às 13:41)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Hoje está perigoso... Previsão de 43ºC para Beja e de 44ºC aqui para Moura. O desconforto é extremo. A sensação é difícil de descrever. Diria que é um misto de indisposição/náusea com dor de cabeça. Para ajudar, umas tonturas que só agravam a indisposição. O remédio? Beber muita água para evitar a desidratação, evitar ao máximo andar na rua, ter as janelas e persianas totalmente fechadas e desejar que o inferno termine rapidamente. Classifico este verão não apenas como escaldante mas essencialmente como assustador...



Na única vez que fui ao Vale do Guadiana, apanhei valores em torno de 45ºc e ao sol é bastante desagradável, um verdadeiro espancamento... Felizmente não tive dores, apenas desconforto (o facto do ar ser seco, se calhar ajudava um pouco). Debaixo das poucas árvores, era ver enxames de insectos a acumularem-se para passar a tarde (até inimigos mortais davam tréguas e descansavam lado a lado...).
Eu creio que os animais que vivem em tais regiões, já estão algo habituados (alguns tornam-se mais nocturnos).


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Set 2016 às 14:10)

Bom, só digo que "ainda bem que cheguei ao trabalho, bendito sejas AC!!!" É que andar de carro ou a pé, com estas temperaturas, é um sacrifício titânico...
Pelo menos uns 40 ºC / 41 ºC e vamos ver até ao final da tarde...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Set 2016 às 14:32)

Boa Tarde,
Já de volta ao Alentejo...
Ontem por volta das 23h em Portalegre segundo o termômetro do carro estavam 32ºC, ao longo do caminho para Arronches notou-se grandes descidas de temperatura, chegou a descer até 19ºC num local abrigado onde passa a ribeira de caia, em Arronches estavam 23ºC.
____________
Dia infernal, ambiente perigoso na rua 
Estão *41,1ºC *
QUE HORROR!


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Set 2016 às 14:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Dia infernal, ambiente perigoso na rua
> Estão *41,1ºC *
> QUE HORROR!



Off-Topic: @joralentejano, hoje ou amanhã, vais bater o teu recorde de dia 07 de agosto... Comparando com esses dias e tendo em conta que temos menos uma hora de sol durante o dia, as temperaturas estão mais elevadas, quer de noite, quer durante o dia... E com o calor instalado, isto parece uma sauna


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2016 às 14:51)

A mínima por aqui só não foi acima de 30 porque o vento mudou de direção pelas 6 da manhã. De loucos. Atualmente 38,5ºC. Mínima de 27,8ºC, depois de ter estado nos 31 a noite toda. Não me admirava se a mínima da próxima noite fosse >30.


----------



## criz0r (5 Set 2016 às 15:18)

Portel com 41,4ºC ás 13h vai liderando à tangente, a maioria das estações alentejanas acima dos 40ºC neste horário.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Set 2016 às 15:25)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: @joralentejano, hoje ou amanhã, vais bater o teu recorde de dia 07 de agosto... Comparando com esses dias e tendo em conta que temos menos uma hora de sol durante o dia, as temperaturas estão mais elevadas, quer de noite, quer durante o dia... E com o calor instalado, isto parece uma sauna


Já está quase, vai em *42,0ºC *
Uma pessoa até se põe mal quando vai lá fora


----------



## Thomar (5 Set 2016 às 16:13)

A última actualização horária do IPMA das 14H UTC apresenta alguns valores impressionantes:

*+43,5ºC Alcácer do Sal
+42,4ºC* Pegões
*+42,1ºC* Portel
*+42,0ºC* Alvalade
*+42,0ºC* Amareleja

e outras estações todas acima dos +41ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Set 2016 às 16:21)

Por aqui a temperatura actual e máxima até agora é de *38.6ºc *não deve subir muito mais, apesar de quente pensei que fosse á volta dos 40ºc.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Set 2016 às 16:24)

Davidmpb disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura actual e máxima até agora é de *38.6ºc *não deve subir muito mais, apesar de quente pensei que fosse á volta dos 40ºc.



A estação online do IPMA na cidade, marcava uns escaldantes 41,4 ºC às 14h...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2016 às 16:26)

Essa estação é uma RUEMA, e está num local horrível para máximas, influenciado pelas coisas em redor. Há RUEMA's ainda decentes mas esta nem por isso, é estação urbana pura. Está na zona industrial, nas Oficinas da CMP.

38,8ºC por aqui, com 39,3ºC de máxima até agora. Não deverá mesmo subir muito mais.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Set 2016 às 16:28)

Dias Miguel disse:


> A estação online do IPMA na cidade, marcava uns escaldantes 41,4 ºC às 14h...


Exacto essa estação está na zona industrial, ainda há dias lá passei, é na zona mais baixa da cidade e mais para sul  e tal como o SpiderVV disse é uma RUEMA, o mesmo acontece com Leiria por exemplo.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (5 Set 2016 às 17:07)

Estação do IPMA em Alcácer do Sal com 43.7º ás 15:00. Veremos até quanto subiu!


----------



## Agreste (5 Set 2016 às 17:19)

se não for hoje é amanhã que passamos pelos 45ºC no alentejo... em sevilha chegaram aos 45ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2016 às 18:39)

Máxima de 39,5ºC, atual de 38,5ºC... A noite vai ser impossível.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Set 2016 às 19:24)

Máx: *42,8ºC*
Min: *18,5ºC*
Nunca pensei ter o recorde da máxima em setembro 
Nas zonas mais baixas e abrigados junto ao rio tenho a certeza que a temperatura deve ter rondado os 44ºC dia extremamente quente. 

Tatual: *35,5ºC*
*vento nulo*

O que é vale é que por muito quentes que sejam os dias, de noite fica sempre fresco, muito difícil ter minimas tropicais aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2016 às 20:28)

Máxima do ano por aqui também, com 39,5ºC. Atual de 35,7ºC...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2016 às 20:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia de autêntico forno, com máximas espectaculares.

Máxima: 38.1ºC (máxima do ano)
mínima: 23.6ºC
actual: 29.1ºC

Máximas no Sotavento:

Faro (cidade): 37.7ºC
Faro (Aeroporto): 34.3ºC (estação dentro de água, é o que dá) 
Almancil: 38.5ºC
Tavira: 39.2ºC
Martinlongo: 40.7ºC (dados horários do IPMA)


----------



## aoc36 (5 Set 2016 às 20:56)

Por aqui está as 21h 32c.


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2016 às 21:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> Máxima de 39,5ºC, atual de 38,5ºC... A noite vai ser impossível.



Não invejo a sorte do portalegrenses na próxima noite, mínima perto dos 30ºC é bem possível...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2016 às 21:41)

Temperatura estagnada nos 35,2ºC. Aliás, aumentou dos 35,1 para os 35,2ºC. Lembrando que são quase 22h...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (5 Set 2016 às 21:58)

Quase 22h e a temperatura ainda nos 32ºC (termómetro do carro) 
Numa análise empírica, parece-me a noite mais quente deste verão (perdão, inferno)... É sufocante estar na rua


----------



## MikeCT (5 Set 2016 às 22:08)

Em Faro (cidade) estão 33,1ºC neste momento...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2016 às 23:08)

Por aqui, vento fraco de norte e 31ºC. 

Esta actualização do IPMA (previsão automática) ficou muito melhor, passou de 3 noites não tropicais para 1 noite não tropical nos próximos 10 dias e temperaturas sempre acima dos 30ºC, excepto no dia 14. 

Quero ter 100 noites tropicais, este ano.  Só falta mais 31 noites, levo 69 noites, são só mais 15 noites do que em 2010.


----------



## Tempestas (6 Set 2016 às 00:23)

Estas noites não se aguentam: são 00:20 e estão 30,9ºC em Loulé. Yuck.

Tmáx: 37,0º (17:20) → (julgo que a máxima do ano, mas só tenho dados desde julho)
Tmin: 28.3º (06:50)


----------



## MikeCT (6 Set 2016 às 00:43)

00:40 e ainda 30,7 em Faro (cidade).
Faz hoje 100 dias desde que a minha estação registou alguma precipitação (12,6mm no dia 28 de Maio)


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Set 2016 às 01:38)

34,6ºC. Sim, atuais.  32,8ºC na EMA oficial na Serra e 34,0ºC numa estação amadora na Cidade.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Set 2016 às 02:05)

Boas,
Noite agradável, só se está bem na rua, estão *23,8ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Set 2016 às 02:42)

Viragem do vento para Oeste, temperatura em descida com 31,2ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Set 2016 às 09:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Viragem do vento para Oeste, temperatura em descida com 31,2ºC.



Bom dia

Segundo os dados do IPMA, desceu até os 28,6 ºC, mas sinceramente foi uma noite dentro de um forno... Se para o ano tivermos noites assim, passo a dormir na arca congeladora... 
Agora, por Arronches, estamos com uns 31 ºC/32 ºC e uma sensação térmica bastante desagradável. E só são 9.30h...


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Set 2016 às 09:41)

Bom dia,
Noite terrível a temperatura esteve quase toda a noite acima dos 30ºc, vá lá que depois lá desceu um pouco.
vale mais é migrar para o litoral no verão, não estou para isto... venha de lá a chuva e o tempo fresco que este tempo já enjoa


----------



## PTG (6 Set 2016 às 11:30)

Mínima hoje em Portalegre foi de 30,6ºC!! Não sei se foi batido algum record.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Set 2016 às 12:17)

PTG disse:


> Mínima hoje em Portalegre foi de 30,6ºC!! Não sei se foi batido algum record.



Esse valor é do IPMA?? Estive a ver os gráficos das estações e, considerando o valor da Estação de Portalegre desceu aos 28,6 ºC às 7h. Se for de 30,6 ºC deverá ter batido o recorde de temperatura mínima mais alta registada em Portalegre...
Independentemente disso, é demasiado calor... Até parece que levei uma pancada na cabeça, tal é o estado de atordoamento que sinto... Nem o café alivia...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2016 às 12:29)

Hoje, parece estar mais agreste do que ontem, hoje o sol queima mais. Praia não gosto assim, gosto da praia mas não para torrar na praia. Vamos ver, se Faro hoje chega aos 38ºC ou a estação é medida dentro de água outra vez. Sigo com 33.6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 12:47)

Impressionantes os extremos térmicos de ontem da Foia.

*34,6ºC* / *25,9ºC*

Lestada a dominar.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Set 2016 às 12:53)

Em Portalegre neste momento... está quente... muito quente mesmo....o carro marcava 35°C há meia hora atrás....


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Set 2016 às 13:10)

37,2ºC atuais. 29,6ºC de mínima, e só não foi mais porque o vento virou para Oeste a meio da noite em vez de só ao início da manhã. Insuportável.


----------



## PTG (6 Set 2016 às 14:18)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Esse valor é do IPMA?? Estive a ver os gráficos das estações e, considerando o valor da Estação de Portalegre desceu aos 28,6 ºC às 7h. Se for de 30,6 ºC deverá ter batido o recorde de temperatura mínima mais alta registada em Portalegre...
> Independentemente disso, é demasiado calor... Até parece que levei uma pancada na cabeça, tal é o estado de atordoamento que sinto... Nem o café alivia...


----------



## PTG (6 Set 2016 às 14:23)

O valor não é do IPMA é mesmo do termómetro lá de casa, mas penso que está bem calibrado. A temperatura tem a ver, acho eu que não sou meteorologista, com a zona em que me encontro, já bastante alta. Se a mínima foi de 30,6ºC, ontem no mesmo sitio a temperatura não passou dos 37ºC, mas sabemos que nas zonas mais baixas terá ultrapassado o 40ºC. Esta zona é curiosa no que diz respeito a temperaturas...no inverno raramente há temperaturas negativas mesmo nas noites com céu limpo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Set 2016 às 14:46)

PTG disse:


> O valor não é do IPMA é mesmo do termómetro lá de casa, mas penso que está bem calibrado. A temperatura tem a ver, acho eu que não sou meteorologista, com a zona em que me encontro, já bastante alta. Se a mínima foi de 30,6ºC, ontem no mesmo sitio a temperatura não passou dos 37ºC, mas sabemos que nas zonas mais baixas terá ultrapassado o 40ºC. Esta zona é curiosa no que diz respeito a temperaturas...no inverno raramente há temperaturas negativas mesmo nas noites com céu limpo.



Ahh ok, mas não deixa de ser um registo bastante interessante. Eu vivo perto do hospital e sinceramente, de todas as noites quentes deste verão (e já lá vão umas boas poucas), a noite passada foi a pior... Em casa, cheguei a ter 34 ºC na cozinha, medidos com um termómetro de mercúrio...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Set 2016 às 20:48)

34,3ºC com vento fraco de NNW. Tinha esta temperatura esta madrugada, portanto melhorou um pouco.  Céu com algum fumo devido ao incêndio de Montargil.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Set 2016 às 22:35)

Mais um dia tórrido por estas paragens além-guadiana... seguramente com várias horas acima dos 40ºC 
Ainda um ambiente extremamente quente na rua, apesar de serem 22:30. Felizmente amanhã e em especial na quinta já teremos um alívio deste martírio.

PS: Vivo no Alentejo há precisamente 10 anos e não me lembro de ter alguma vez sentido um calor tão terrível. Já senti muito calor e até mais prolongado no tempo, é certo... mas este foi diferente... foi feroz, aflitivo, assustador... este calor dói no corpo.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Set 2016 às 01:31)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> PS: Vivo no Alentejo há precisamente 10 anos e não me lembro de ter alguma vez sentido um calor tão terrível. Já senti muito calor e até mais prolongado no tempo, é certo... mas este foi diferente... foi feroz, aflitivo, assustador... este calor dói no corpo.


É verdade, digo o mesmo. Hoje vi uma notícia na CMTV sobre o calor, em Beja, e algumas pessoas de idade diziam que nunca tinham visto um verão assim. Tem sido mesmo horrível.
_________
Boa Noite,
Por aqui foi mais um dia extremamente quente ainda foi mais elevada que ontem, esteve mesmo muito insuportável e ainda por cima o vento foi nulo o dia todo.  O termômetro do carro chegou a marcar 44ºC em andamento graças a deus este inferno já vai acabar 
Máx: *43,0ºC *
Min: *19,1ºC 
*
Tatual: *24,2ºC *


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Set 2016 às 09:37)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> PS: Vivo no Alentejo há precisamente 10 anos e não me lembro de ter alguma vez sentido um calor tão terrível. Já senti muito calor e até mais prolongado no tempo, é certo... mas este foi diferente... foi feroz, aflitivo, assustador... este calor dói no corpo.



@Prof BioGeo felizmente não passou pelos anos de 2003 e 2005, pois esses foram outros verões de má memória... Em 2003, com cerca de 30 dias seguidos com temperaturas superiores a 35 ºC e os primeiros com vários acima dos 40 ºC, foi uma loucura. 
Mas também concordo que este calor tem sido feroz, aflitivo, assustador e arrisco a dizer que foi também mortal.



joralentejano disse:


> Máx: *43,0ºC*



@joralentejano afinal ontem ainda foi mais quente... Até Portalegre, às 17h, o termómetro do carro nunca desceu dos 42 ºC...

Bom dia 

Apesar da manhã ter acordado quente, comparar com a madrugada de segunda para terça é totalmente impossível. O céu está totalmente limpo, o vento fraco ou nulo e umas temperaturas próximas dos 28 ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Set 2016 às 10:24)

No Algarve é que não dá tréguas, as mínimas simplesmente não baixam. As experiências terríveis que tenho tido com o calor tem sido sempre lá em baixo. Desde de Junho a maior parte dos dias/noites têm sido impossíveis por lá. Isto comparativamente com a margem sul. Aqui apanhei uns 4 dias maus em Agosto creio mas de resto existe sempre alguma compensação que permite refrescar a casa.

Faro vai continuar quente, a descida prevista não é significativa face ao grande período quente que se tem vivido as máximas continuam acima dos 30ºc e mínimas acima dos 20ºc. Esperemos que sejam só mais 10 dias...


----------



## PTG (7 Set 2016 às 10:55)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Ahh ok, mas não deixa de ser um registo bastante interessante. Eu vivo perto do hospital e sinceramente, de todas as noites quentes deste verão (e já lá vão umas boas poucas), a noite passada foi a pior... Em casa, cheguei a ter 34 ºC na cozinha, medidos com um termómetro de mercúrio...


 Também vivo perto do hospital. Na cozinha também se atingiu temperaturas dessa grandeza. Hoje já se notou a manhã bem mais fresca.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Set 2016 às 17:37)

joralentejano disse:


> É verdade, digo o mesmo. Hoje vi uma notícia na CMTV sobre o calor, em Beja, e algumas pessoas de idade diziam que nunca tinham visto um verão assim. Tem sido mesmo horrível.
> _________
> Boa Noite,
> Por aqui foi mais um dia extremamente quente ainda foi mais elevada que ontem, esteve mesmo muito insuportável e ainda por cima o vento foi nulo o dia todo.  O termômetro do carro chegou a marcar 44ºC em andamento graças a deus este inferno já vai acabar
> ...


Boa tarde,
Isso é que tem sido calor por Arronches.
Hoje o dia já foi mais fresco e amanha ainda será melhor, finalmente uma máxima abaixo dos 30ºc para amanhã.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Set 2016 às 19:56)

Belo vento de NW, a temperatura vai descendo com 24.5ºc e vento moderado, boa frescura na rua


----------



## joralentejano (7 Set 2016 às 21:07)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Isso é que tem sido calor por Arronches.
> Hoje o dia já foi mais fresco e amanha ainda será melhor, finalmente uma máxima abaixo dos 30ºc para amanhã.


Horrível mesmo nunca estive tão farto do verão 
_____________
Boa Noite,
Hoje o dia já foi mais fresco, apesar de ainda ter sido elevada pelo menos já foi uma temperatura muito mais suportável.
Máx: *35,6ºC *
Min: *17,2ºC 
*
Agora vento moderado de NW fresco, bom para arejar a casa que grande alivío. 
Tatual: *24,3ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (8 Set 2016 às 19:25)

Boa Tarde,
Dia muito agradável 
Máx: *28,2ºC*
Min: *16,1ºC 
*
Agora estão *24,1ºC *com vento moderado de NW.


----------



## PTG (8 Set 2016 às 22:24)

Hoje máxima de 26,6°C e mínima de 19,5°C. Um alívio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2016 às 23:06)

Boas, por aqui, existe uma clara melhoria com a diminuição da temperatura, mas isso, não interessa para nada, quando o vento sopra moderado a forte com algumas rajadas e quando se tem metade do Algarve completamente a arder. Já não bastava o gigantesco incêndio de Monchique/Portimão, agora existe outro monstro no concelho de Silves.

Os loucos andam à solta e ninguém os pendura numa árvore a arder, talvez assim, aprendessem de vez. Com estes incêndios, a riqueza do Algarve interior fica mais pobre, mais desertificado e com uma paisagem desoladora. 

Por aqui:

Máxima: 29.8ºC
mínima: 20.8ºC
actual: 22.6ºC


----------



## joralentejano (9 Set 2016 às 00:36)

Boas,
A noite segue bastante fresca, estão *15,6ºC*, o vento dá uma sensação mais baixa.


----------



## jkmc (9 Set 2016 às 01:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, existe uma clara melhoria com a diminuição da temperatura, mas isso, não interessa para nada, quando o vento sopra moderado a forte com algumas rajadas e quando se tem metade do Algarve completamente a arder. Já não bastava o gigantesco incêndio de Monchique/Portimão, agora existe outro monstro no concelho de Silves.
> 
> Os loucos andam à solta e ninguém os pendura numa árvore a arder, talvez assim, aprendessem de vez. Com estes incêndios, a riqueza do Algarve interior fica mais pobre, mais desertificado e com uma paisagem desoladora.
> 
> ...


Quando sabe-se que as faiscas ardentes dos eucaliptos podem voar kilometros...se calhar o problema nao é tao simples que alguns loucos à solta !
Visto de frança onde estou, estou convencido que devemos haver uma politica de planeamento das habitacoes e da floresta bem diferente


----------



## jkmc (9 Set 2016 às 01:25)

jkmc disse:


> Quando sabe-se que as faiscas ardentes dos eucaliptos podem voar kilometros...se calhar o problema nao é tao simples que alguns loucos à solta !
> Visto de frança onde estou, estou convencido que devemos haver uma politica de planeamento das habitacoes e da floresta bem diferente


Por exemplo intertidar eucaliptos e pinheiros a menos de 50 metros das habitacoes


----------



## Agreste (9 Set 2016 às 08:31)

às 6:30 estava muito bom pra dar uma corridinha...
às 8:00 quando acabei já se sentia algum calor. 

Céu limpo já sem fumo.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Set 2016 às 08:34)

Bom dia,
Manhã fresca a mínima ficou á volta dos 12ºc, isto sim é bom tempo, só de pensar que há uns dias andava com mínimas de quase 30ºc


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Set 2016 às 09:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> Bom dia,
> Manhã fresca a mínima ficou á volta dos 12ºc, isto sim é bom tempo, só de pensar que há uns dias andava com mínimas de quase 30ºc



Que maravilha, finalmente uma noite bem dormida e inclusive tapei-me com o lençol  
A comparação entre a noite passada e a noite de segunda para terça é impossível de se fazer e até parece que ter acontecido noutro país...
Agora, por Arronches, céu limpo, vento fraco e umas temperaturas bastante agradáveis, por volta dos 20 ºC/ 21ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2016 às 20:46)

Boas, finalmente um dia, como há muito não se via por aqui. 

Máxima: 27.7ºC
mínima: 17.5ºC
actual: 23.2ºC


----------



## joralentejano (9 Set 2016 às 21:27)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia agradável, manhã bastante fresca, já foi preciso casaco, muito orvalho nos carros e telhados antes de o sol nascer e alguns bancos de nevoeiro junto ao rio. O vento acalmou a meio da madrugada e a temperatura desceu bem.
Máx: *29,6ºC*
Min: *10,5ºC
*
Agora vento fraco a moderado de NW e estão* 21,9ºC *
*
*


----------



## PTG (9 Set 2016 às 23:07)

Hoje máxima de 26,6°C e mínima de 15,3°C.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2016 às 19:43)

Boas, por aqui, voltou o calor e as noites tropicais. Possas, já tinha saudades das noites tropicais. 

Máxima: 30.0ºC
mínima: 20.2ºC
actual: 26.8ºC

Setembro já leva 9 noites tropicais e mais algumas virão, até em Outubro virá noites tropicais. Tirando a frente de 3ª feira, o tempo continuará igual com temperaturas perto dos 30ºC e mínimas quase tropicais. 

No ano passado, na 1ª década de Setembro não tive 1 noite tropical e nem uma máxima acima dos 27.0ºC, este ano, tive 9 noites tropicais e uma máxima de 38.1ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Set 2016 às 21:03)

Boas,
Máx:* 32,3ºC *
Min: *13,1ºC
*
Agora vento fraco a moderado de NW e estão *23,4ºC*


----------



## PTG (11 Set 2016 às 00:05)

Hoje máxima de 28,1°C e mínima de 18,2°C.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Set 2016 às 14:54)

Boa tarde.
Hoje tivemos vento de Leste até às 11h, rodando entretanto para Sudeste aqui na zona de Manta Rota.
Mais calor hoje, fruto da mudança do vento que se fez sentir nos dias anteriores, de. N/NO e SO.
O céu está limpo, observando-se nebulosidade alta dispersa para O e muito para S.

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Set 2016 às 20:50)

Boa Noite,
Hoje passei pela Barragem do Caia, algumas fotos:













Está entre os 226m e os 225m de profundidade, é baixo mas já esteve pior noutros anos.
_______________
Por aqui, o ínicio de dia foi de muito nevoeiro e a tarde quente.
Máx: *35,0ºC*
Min: *14,1ºC
*
Agora estão *24,2ºC *e o vento é nulo.


----------



## PTG (11 Set 2016 às 23:43)

Por Portalegre tivemos uma máxima de 29,7°C e mínima de 19,9°C. A HR variou entre os 50% e os 32%.  Neste momento estão 24,9°C.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Set 2016 às 12:53)

Boas,
O dia segue com o céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
agora é esperar por umas horas de chuva, é que depois regressa o sol e a secura.


----------



## Agreste (12 Set 2016 às 16:24)

tarde agradável não fosse a humidade relativa que torna isto desagradável.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Set 2016 às 19:13)

Tempo cinzento, vai entrando muita nebulosidade vinda de oeste.
A frente só deverá passar por aqui a partir do final da madrugada/ inicio da manhã.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Set 2016 às 21:05)

Boa Noite,
Máx: *32,6ºC *
Min: *13,4ºC *

Agora vento fraco de NW e estão *24,4ºC*

Venha de lá a dita chuva para baixar o pó!  Quem lê as notícias fica a pensar que vem ai um grande temporal


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2016 às 22:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Máx: *32,6ºC *
> Min: *13,4ºC *
> 
> ...



Já pus o bote em cima da varanda, caso venha um dilúvio, fujo para a varanda e apanho o bote. 

Boas, por aqui, o dia teve mais nublado de manhã do que à tarde e neste momento, brilha a lua. 

Máxima: 27.8ºC
mínima: 19.0ºC


----------



## PTG (12 Set 2016 às 22:52)

Hoje por Portalegre máxima de 29,8°C e mínima de 20,7°C. A HR variou entre os 35% e os actuais 48%. Neste momento estão 23,1°C. Pena só chover durante um dia.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2016 às 02:57)

Boas,
A noite segue calma e agradável por aqui com céu muito nublado e *20,8°C *estaveis. O vento é praticamente nulo. A frente só deve chegar lá para o fim da madrugada!


----------



## Thomar (13 Set 2016 às 07:55)

Bom dia! Por Ponte de Sôr a frente já acabou. Começou a chuviscar por volta das 5h15m, choveu com maior intensidade por volta das 6h30 e terminou ás 7h, mal deu para matar saudades da chuva. Agora é aproveitar estes dias mais frescos.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2016 às 08:08)

Bom dia,
Começou a chover por volta das 6:30h, entre as 7h e as 7:30h passou a parte mais intensa da frente. Já não chove.
*10.3mm *acumulados, e já não deve mexer grande coisa, foi razoável. Agora é aproveitar estes 2/3 dias mais frescos porque parece ainda não é para durar, pelo menos por aqui, e parece que tão depressa não deverá chover outra vez.
Tatual: *15,8°C *


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Set 2016 às 08:25)

Ora...Mau dia! 

Por Manta Rota vai chuviscando/pingas médias de forma intermitente.
Tudo molhado mas parece que o "tal de escudo anti-chuva" já foi activado.
O vento sopra fraco, ocasionalmente moderado de SO (aparentemente).

E assim se fez história por estas paragens.
Quem sabe se daqui a 1 ano voltará a chover...hummmm?!



Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (13 Set 2016 às 08:40)

Fui ao Porto no inicio de Agosto e disseram-me "mas la em baixo choveu muito", o que eu me ri na cara do homem.

Hoje é igual: "choveu muito" por 10min às 5h e pouco da manhã, mais nada. Felizmente o tempo arrefeceu, porque apesar de morar no deserto, já achava que 40C quase todos os dias eram demais


----------



## trepkos (13 Set 2016 às 09:21)

Por aqui foi um evento engraçado, já não sabia o que era chover há 4 meses.

A meia hora de chuva que caiu deu para lavar a maioria do pó dos carros e fazer uma ou duas poças de água.

Venha o próximo.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Set 2016 às 10:03)

Bom dia,
Então afinal não tinha começado já o outono?, só dei por ele durante 2 horas, foi o tempo que choveu.
Ainda assim choveu *17.6mm*, nada mau, nos próximos dias vai regressar o sol e nem se vai notar que choveu.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Set 2016 às 10:05)

Pois, situação mais desanuviada por Manta Rota.
Ainda choveu mais um pouco mas já parou.
Bom para assentar o pó! 

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (13 Set 2016 às 10:56)

Por aqui já voltou o verão.

A sorte é que pouco ou nunca chove no deserto.... Porque os sistemas de drenagem de água estão todos entupidos....


----------



## actioman (13 Set 2016 às 11:09)

Por cá também choveu bem durante meia horita, entre as 07h30 a as 08h00 aproximadamente, com vento à mistura.
Claro a EMA do IPMA de Elvas registou uns incríveis *0,1mm *. Não lhe façam a manutenção devida não... Tristeza e está nos terrenos do Instituto Nacional de Melhoramento de Plantas, com muita gente por ali... Não entendo nem nunca vou entender tanto desleixo, ainda se estivesse num descampado longe de tudo e todos...

Por agora céu parcialmente nublado e manhã fresquinha!


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Set 2016 às 12:02)

actioman disse:


> Claro a EMA do IPMA de Elvas registou uns incríveis *0,1mm *.



@actionman é o chamado "furinho" 

Bom dia

Finalmente um dia de bom tempo, pois já chega de tanto calor. Infelizmente é chuva de pouca dura e teremos de esperar por novidades, lá para alturas do S. Mateus 
A madrugada foi chuvosa em Portalegre, mas creio que em Arronches não choveu nem sequer metade da precipitação registada em Portalegre. Por agora, muitas nuvens, vento moderado e uma temperatura bastante agradável, rondando uns 22º C/23 ºC.
E pensar que, na semana passada, estávamos tipo "Passinhas do Algarve" com recorde de temperatura (43º C) e dia mais quente do verão.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Set 2016 às 14:07)

joralentejano disse:


> *10.3mm *acumulados


A ver-se a barragem enche mais um pouco


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2016 às 14:16)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Finalmente um dia de bom tempo, pois já chega de tanto calor. Infelizmente é chuva de pouca dura e teremos de esperar por novidades, lá para alturas do S. Mateus


Como é normal, o tempo só muda mais a partir do S. Mateus, nunca me esqueço daquele ditado: "águas verdadeiras, pelo S. Mateus as primeiras." E olha que não se costuma enganar. 


Davidmpb disse:


> A ver-se a barragem enche mais um pouco


Como ela está, se continuamos com estas frentes da treta que pouco mais de uma hora dão de chuva, a tendência é para ficar igual ou ir baixando aos poucos. 
_____________
Entretanto, depois do meu post anterior ainda choveu mas qualquer coisa, o acumulado ficou nos *10.8mm*
Agora algumas nuvens que vão tapando o sol e vento moderado com boas rajadas de NW.
Tatual: *22,8ºC*


----------



## MikeCT (13 Set 2016 às 19:12)

Em Faro (cidade) rendeu 9,4mm,mas depressa limpou e a temperatura chegou aos 27,8ºC pelas 15:20.
Se tivesse acordado ao meio dia nem dava por ter chovido, pois secou tudo rapidamente...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2016 às 21:08)

MikeCT disse:


> Em Faro (cidade) rendeu 9,4mm,mas depressa limpou e a temperatura chegou aos 27,8ºC pelas 15:20.
> Se tivesse acordado ao meio dia nem dava por ter chovido, pois secou tudo rapidamente...



Ena, passou um dilúvio, por Faro.  Moss, então, por aqui, a chuva foi tanta que baixou o pó e pouco mais. 

Máxima: 26.7ºC
mínima: 19.1ºC

Precipitação: 3 mm 


No lado do Barlavento, pouco choveu nem poças de água havia, em Sagres. O trânsito é que nem se pode, filas e mais filas, mais parecia ser Agosto, nem em Agosto apanhei tanto trânsito como hoje.


----------



## MikeCT (13 Set 2016 às 21:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ena, passou um dilúvio, por Faro.  Moss, então, por aqui, a chuva foi tanta que baixou o pó e pouco mais.
> 
> Máxima: 26.7ºC
> mínima: 19.1ºC
> ...




Choveu mais forte durante 10 min em Faro (cidade) mas secou depressa. Na estação do Corotelo marcou 5,2mm. Pelo menos já choveu mais que em Setembro do ano passado


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2016 às 21:26)

Boa Noite,
O dia foi fresco, vento moderado com rajadas fortes  o dia todo, já está tudo completamente seco, nem parece que choveu. Precisamos é de uma cut-off  para isto se recompor, mas essas são cada vez mais raras.
Máx: *23,5ºC*
Min: *16,3ºC
*
Agora vento fraco e estão *17,1ºC *


----------



## trovoadas (13 Set 2016 às 21:47)

MikeCT disse:


> Choveu mais forte durante 10 min em Faro (cidade) mas secou depressa. Na estação do Corotelo marcou 5,2mm. Pelo menos já choveu mais que em Setembro do ano passado



Nem à média chegou que para Faro é de 12,5mm segundo o IPMA. Nas serras deve andar à volta de  20-30mm. Pode ser que haja surpresas na última semana ou senão será mais um mês seco para variar.

Por Loulé a precipitação deve ter andado à volta dos 10mm algo semelhante ao registado em Faro. Passou cerca de 2cm no terreno (lavrado). Ainda bem que não desliguei a rega


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Set 2016 às 21:49)

Boas,
Hoje realmente um dia fresco a máxima foi de *19.5ºc*, desde Maio que não havia um dia com a maxima abaixo dos 20ºc. Neste momento vento moderado e fresco na rua.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2016 às 00:02)

Boas,
Nova mínima do dia, ficou-se pelos *13,7ºC*, sendo neste momento a temperatura atual. A temperatura baixou bastante porque o vento se tornou nulo.


----------



## Agreste (14 Set 2016 às 09:15)

tive frio e tapei-me durante a noite com o lençol... foi a primeira vez em mais de 3 meses.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2016 às 09:37)

Boas,
Manhã bastante fresca mínima de *9.6ºc*, ainda ocorreu um aguaceiro de madrugada que deu 0,2mm.


----------



## PTG (14 Set 2016 às 20:28)

Parece que estamos no Outono. Hoje máxima de 20,2°C e mínima de 12,7°C. A HR variou entre os 65% e os 44%. Neste momento estão 17,1°C.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2016 às 21:27)

Boas,
Mais um dia de muitas nuvens mas sem chuva, vento moderado todo o dia a dar uma sensação mais desagradável. Mínima abaixo dos 10ºC, coisa que já não tinha desde a primavera. Caiu um aguaceiro durante a madrugada, ainda acumulou *0.9mm* na estação do Assumar.
Máx: *22,2ºC*
Min: *9,1ºC
*


Tatual:* 15,7ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2016 às 13:01)

Boas,
Dia de outono por aqui, céu muito nublado, á pouco chuviscou. Está bastante fresco, já não consigo andar sem casaco.
Agora abriu mais e o sol de vez em quando aparece, vento moderado de NW e estão* 20,1ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Set 2016 às 15:05)

Boa tarde,
Acabaram de cair uns ligeiros "borrifos", não deve passar disto...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2016 às 20:52)

Boas,
Máx: *21,9ºC*
Min: *12,4ºC
*
A partir de amanhã a temperatura já vai voltar subir, e pode chegar aos 30ºC outra vez, mas a mínimas vão manter-se baixas. Este ano deve ser daqueles em que temos calor até outubro, e chuva também não se vê nos modelos.  O mês segue com *11.9mm*. A média é cerca de 40mm.

Tatual: *18,6ºC *


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2016 às 23:06)

Boas, por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens.

Máxima: 25.5ºC
mínima: 15.1ºC

Aproveitar, que a partir de sábado, regressa as temperaturas acima dos 30ºC e as noites tropicais, que maravilha, já tinha saudades de uma bela noite tropical, é que foram tão poucas este ano, sempre pode vir mais umas quantas que o pessoal agradece e já não estranha. 

Se calhar, em termos de precipitação, o mês está feito, só se vier uma cut-off para o final do mês, mas tenho muitas reservas quanto a isso.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Set 2016 às 11:28)

Bom dia,
O tempo de seca está de volta, depois de 3/4 dias de sossego , as temperaturas hoje e para os próximos dias já devem voltar a rondar os 30ºc, mais um ano que é calor até Outubro.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Set 2016 às 20:40)

Boa Noite,
Inicio de dia frio e com nevoeiro, mas durante a tarde esteve bastante agradável!
Máx:* 28,2ºC*
Min: *12,1ºC
*
Neste momento a temperatura já desce bem, o vento é nulo.
Tatual: *19,3ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2016 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, regressou o Verão, só faltou a noite tropical.

Máxima: 31.2ºC 
mínima: 18.6ºC
actual: 23.8ºC

Até, ao final do mês, continuará o calor e sem qualquer previsão de precipitação.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Set 2016 às 20:57)

Boas,
Dia quente, já estamos de volta ás máximas acima dos 30ºC mas as mínimas vão continuar baixas, por aqui como é normal.
Máx: *32,1ºC*
Min: *11,1ºC
*
Deixo uma foto da lua tirada á pouco: 






Tatual: *20,4ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (18 Set 2016 às 00:10)

Vento de nordeste a fazer das suas, estão *20,7ºC*. Antes do vento aparecer a temperatura ainda desceu até aos *18,3ºC *


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2016 às 00:13)

Confirmo. 22,5ºC com vento moderado de NE, com rajadas (35 km/h). Máxima de 28,9ºC ontem e mínima de 19,4ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Set 2016 às 20:41)

Boas,
Máx: *31,2ºC*
Min: *12,8ºC*
Mal o vento acalmou a temperatura começou logo a descer bem, se nunca tivesse aparecido a mínima teria sido mais baixa. 

Tatual: *19,8ºC 
*
Esta monotonia até já enjoa, e continua sem fim á vista.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2016 às 21:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia quentinho e voltaram as noites tropicais. 

Máxima: 29.8ºC
mínima: 20.3ºC


----------



## joralentejano (19 Set 2016 às 21:14)

Boas,
O dia começou frio por aqui, por volta das 7 da manhã tinha frio mesmo com casaco mas em Portalegre tinha calor  diferença de quase 10ºC, incrível. O dia foi quente! 
Máx: *32,3ºC*
Min: *9,5ºC*
Ao final do dia com algumas cores graças ás nuvens altas/cirrus que apareçam...algumas fotos:
















Tatual: *20,5ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (20 Set 2016 às 19:50)

Boa Noite,
Mais uma manhã fria e com nevoeiro, basta refrescar mais para começar logo a aparecer quase todas as manhã nevoeiro. De resto foi um dia agradável.
Máx: *29,1ºC*
Min: *11,2ºC
*
Tatual: *20,5ºC*
*
*


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2016 às 21:09)

Boas, por aqui, o dia também começou com algum nevoeiro e à tarde já apareceu o sol.

Máxima: 23.9ºC
mínima. 18.7ºC

Amanhã, veremos como estará o tempo por terras alentejanas.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2016 às 16:05)

Boa Tarde!
O dia começou mais uma vez com nevoeiro, hoje era bastante cerrado, estava tudo molhado e até os telhados pingavam. 
Mínima foi de *11,1ºC *

Agora a tarde segue agradável com *26,8ºC *e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Set 2016 às 16:43)

Boas,
Aqui também o dia acordou com nevoeiro até meio da manhã e algum frio, mínima de *10.2ºc.*
Segue o dia bem ameno, com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2016 às 16:43)

Encontrei esta bonita foto do nevoeiro visto de Portalegre hoje de manhã:





[/IMG]


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2016 às 21:21)

Boas,
A máxima foi de* 27,3ºC*
Agora sigo com *18,1ºC *e vento fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2016 às 22:34)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu limpo mas a noite foi fresquinha. 

Máxima: 25.0ºC
mínima: 14.3ºC

Fui ao Alentejo, epá foi só sair do Algarve, apanhei logo nebulosidade a seguir a Tunes com algum nevoeiro entre São Marcos da Serra e Santana da Serra, e estava um friozinho vá lá que começou a abrir  depois de Ourique em direcção a Castro Verde e foi de sol o resto do dia, com algum calor nas horas centrais do dia.  

Na vinda para cá, apanhei mais um brutal acidente no IC1 na zona de Fitos.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Set 2016 às 09:27)

Bom dia,
Mais uma manhã de frio e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2016 às 19:12)

Boa Tarde,
4º dia consecutivo com nevoeiro pela manhã, de resto o dia foi bastante agradável, mas estas temperaturas não são para ficar.
Máx: *24,5ºC *
Min: *10,3ºC
*
Agora estão *19,6ºC *e o vento é nulo.

Só se vê calor nos modelos e não saímos disto tão depressa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2016 às 20:43)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> 4º dia consecutivo com nevoeiro pela manhã, de resto o dia foi bastante agradável, mas estas temperaturas não são para ficar.
> Máx: *24,5ºC *
> Min: *10,3ºC
> ...



Ainda hoje, deu uma reportagem na RTP1 sobre a grave seca no Baixo Alentejo, onde os aquíferos estão baixos e isso acarreta graves problemas para dar de beber aos animais.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2016 às 20:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ainda hoje, deu uma reportagem na RTP1 sobre a grave seca no Baixo Alentejo, onde os aquíferos estão baixos e isso acarreta graves problemas para dar de beber aos animais.


Também vi! Se isto não muda ainda se pode tornar mais preocupante, não só para os animais mas também para o abastecimento das localidades.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Set 2016 às 20:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ainda hoje, deu uma reportagem na RTP1 sobre a grave seca no Baixo Alentejo, onde os aquíferos estão baixos e isso acarreta graves problemas para dar de beber aos animais.


Também vi... esta aqui o link para quem não viu:
http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/cri...dos-com-falta-de-agua-para-os-animais_v948996


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2016 às 19:08)

Boa tarde,
Mais uma madrugada fria, hoje o nevoeiro só decidiu aparecer por volta das 7 da manhã mas depressa se dissipou, por isso a mínima foi bem baixa. A tarde foi quente.
Máx: *29,7ºC*
Min: *8,1ºC
*
Tatual: *21,4ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Set 2016 às 21:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Mais uma madrugada fria, hoje o nevoeiro só decidiu aparecer por volta das 7 da manhã mas depressa se dissipou, por isso a mínima foi bem baixa. A tarde foi quente.
> Máx: *29,7ºC*
> Min: *8,1ºC
> ...


Boas,
Hoje estive por Elvas e por lá também estiveram cerca de 30ºc nas horas mais quentes do dia...
E para a semana o tempo vai aquecer mais, vamos ver se não entra por Outubro dentro


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2016 às 01:23)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Hoje estive por Elvas e por lá também estiveram cerca de 30ºc nas horas mais quentes do dia...
> E para a semana o tempo vai aquecer mais, vamos ver se não entra por Outubro dentro


Mesmo assim até já esteve bem pior...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2016 às 01:25)

Boas,
À pouco em Elvas estavam 19°C e algum vento...cheguei a Arronches com 13°C e vento nulo.
O meu sensor marca *13,1°C *


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2016 às 12:48)

Bom dia,
Mínima de* 8,8ºC*
Agora nuvens altas e estão *26,7ºC*, o vento é fraco de oeste.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2016 às 22:39)

Boas,
Mais um dia de verão, a máxima foi de *30,3ºC*
Agora vento moderado de NW e estão *19,6ºC*


----------



## trepkos (25 Set 2016 às 19:28)

Por aqui mais um dia de verão com temperaturas de verão.

Quando a águas das barragens acabar enchemos com grãos de areia.

Barragem do Pego do Altar, Alcácer do Sal.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Set 2016 às 19:35)

trepkos disse:


> Por aqui mais um dia de verão com temperaturas de verão.
> 
> Quando a águas das barragens acabar enchemos com grãos de areia.
> 
> Barragem do Pego do Altar, Alcácer do Sal.


De facto a situação das barragens na região sul começa a ficar muito preocupante...


----------



## joralentejano (25 Set 2016 às 19:37)

Boas,
Máx: *27,8ºC*
Min: *15,6ºC*

Agora estão *21,7ºC *e o vento é nulo.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Set 2016 às 19:46)

Pelo que eu tenho visto, aqui a barragem da apartadura, ainda está a um nível bastante aceitável, diria até bom visto que este mês choveu pouco, alias desde final de Maio que muito pouco chove, ao contrario de janeiro, Fevereiro, Abril e Maio onde choveu muito e isso foi determinante.
Ainda hoje fui a São Julião (que fica na encosta da serra de São Mamede)  na minha 2ª casa, e as fontes ainda deitam bastante agua.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2016 às 20:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas, calor e mais uma noite tropical. 

Máxima: 28.9ºC

mínima: 20.3ºC


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2016 às 21:42)

Boas,
Dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e de calor...
Máx: *30,1ºC*
Min:* 11,4ºC 
*
Agora vento fraco de Noroeste e estão *20,7ºC* 

Apesar de tão depressa não vir a ser necessário, a estação que acompanhava para ter dados de precipitação está off já à algum tempo, espero que ainda volte.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Set 2016 às 22:05)

Por aqui (Moura) também um dia bastante quente...
Ontem fui dar um passeio pelas margens de Alqueva e o nível da água está bastante baixo. Não se pode dizer que seja preocupante, dado o enorme volume de água, mas não há dúvida que se trata de um nível bastante baixo. Atrevo-me a dizer, embora de forma absolutamente empírica, que é dos níveis mais baixos do últimos verões. Se assim for, é mais uma consequência do verão-inferno que se abateu sobre o país e, em particular, sobre este canto Sudeste quasi-deserto...


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2016 às 20:29)

Boas,
Mais um dia de calor, hoje nem a noite foi demasiado fresca, o vento de nordeste encarregou-se de travar a inversão. A mínima foi registada cedo.
Máx: *33,2ºC*
Min. *17,1ºC
*
Agora estão *23,8ºC* com ligeira brisa de leste morna 

Haja paciência para este tempo


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2016 às 20:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, calor e mais uma noite tropical. 

Máxima: 30.0ºC
mínima: 21.1ºC

Que venham mais, que este ano fez poucas. Cá, para mim, entrámos novamente no Verão, calor sem fim à vista e com noites tropicais, que maravilha.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Set 2016 às 09:32)

Dia 28 de setembro e a descrição do tempo é sensivelmente a mesma que de há um mês para cá: calor para o dia e as últimas noites em Portalegre voltaram a ser tropicais... Portanto, novidades só mesmo na Islândia...


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Set 2016 às 11:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Portanto, novidades só mesmo na Islândia...


a única novidade é o vento que tem soprado forte, pelo menos por aqui porque de resto continua tudo igual... e este tempo está para durar e durar


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Set 2016 às 13:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> a única novidade é o vento que tem soprado forte, pelo menos por aqui porque de resto continua tudo igual... e este tempo está para durar e durar



Pois, mas se não fosse o vento nem sei onde as temperaturas chegavam...


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2016 às 17:12)

Boas,
Dia quente mas esperava que a temperatura fosse mais alta, graças ao vento que tem soprado forte de leste não subiu muito, a mínima é que tem sido elevada por causa deste vento. Ao sol é que se está extremamente desagradável.
Máx: *31,4ºC*
Min: *19,1ºC 
*
Agora estão *30,2ºC *e vento moderado com rajadas fortes de leste.
*
*


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Set 2016 às 11:34)

Boas,
mínima tropical ontem na EMA *20.6ºc*.
Agora céu limpo e já algum calor, siga o 5º mês de verão...


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2016 às 19:43)

Boa Tarde,
Muito vento ontem à noite mas a meio da madrugada acalmou e a mínima já desceu mais significativamente. Durante o dia e tal como já disse ontem, só está muito desagradável ao sol porque à sombra como o vento até está fresco. É muito perigoso, só de andar um pouco ao sol fica-se logo com dor de cabeça 
Máx: *30,2ºC*
Min: *14,7ºC
*
Agora estão *22,1ºC* e o vento é nulo.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Set 2016 às 19:35)

Boas,
Dia com muitas nuvens, principalmente de tarde, e mais agradável.
Máx: *28,7ºC*
Min: *11,8ºC
*
Agora céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e estão* 22,6ºC*


----------

